# Will pregnant mice experience mammary swelling?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Didn't know where else to put this, I was just thinking back to the farm days, and how every animal would swell up with milk when it got close to giving birth. I can't find anything saying boodiddly about whether or not mice do this too. I'd assume so, but you know what they say about if you assume...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not that I have noticed. I think they lose some of the hair right around the nipple.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, that's good to know. Why can't sites ever include super basic things like this? Thanks a bunch!


----------

